# This'll get your blood boilin...



## FINMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

...at least it did mine.http://worldzone.net/sports/mjr7208/


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

The link didnt work for, man that makes me mad


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

Nuttin' there.


----------



## FINMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm trying bro. It's for plans and equip to build a catfish shocker. When I copy and paste the url the web page comes up, the hyperlink just won't work.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

http://worldzone.net/sports/mjr7208/

it works if now


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh boy...........


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

a shocker? what the heck is that? I don't catfish so sorry if I sounds stupid, but why would anyone want to shock fish?

flash-------------------------------------out


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm guessing it's battery operated electrodes put in the water to shock the fish, making them float up. I know it's legal somewhere, I think in N.Carolina where someone introduced flatheads in a creek famous for large breem. Other than that, I didn't think it was legal anywhere.


----------



## catfish1998 (Jul 8, 2004)

That takes all the fun out of fishing.


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

I say we take and hook one of there electrodes to their ball sack and another to their forehead and throw them in and see how they like it.


Larry


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I've seen these before. NOT COOL AT ALL


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

ye ha jethro gots him dinner...how lazy can you get...and if you were going to catch fish that way why would you let anyone take your picture with it..lol a real trophy!!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I love this part.... (quoting the webpage)

"DISCLAIMER: All kits are sold for educational purposes only. "


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

catch a fish with one of 'em.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

It was Ga. that allows this type of "tool" for harvesting flatheads out of the Apalachacola river....this is STILL in effect if im correct. They were eating all the prized bream as Jim said.....hey its survival of the fittest..sorry about the little bluegills..lol. They have no limit of keeping flatheads and encourage anglers to catch & keep as many as they can....what a shame!

Hey not so long ago Ohio still allowed you to harvest Flatheads with spears and giggs.....that was in my grandfathers day, be happy that junk is'nt still allowed.

Scott


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

I agree with Larry on this one........



Why would anyone need something like this other than to make up for the fact that they are too ignorant and lazy to fish for them the right way.

Or I guess if you are with the DNR doing studies, but we all know this is not the reason behind this "product"


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

"Why would anyone need something like this other than to make up for the fact that they are too ignorant and lazy to fish for them the right way.".....I agree 100% !

Guys it aint no different in my mind than those who use limblines, trotlines, juglines, ect.......or those who fish for big cats the wrong way like letting a big flathead run with a bait until it swallows it(this is there common practice)...then reel it in(done a lot more than most know about in Ohio)...then stand there proud as can be holding there catch like its something to be proud of in there picture...makes me sick and sometimes sad that there included in the "catfisherman" group!!


Scott


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

RiverRat said:


> Guys it aint no different in my mind than those who use limblines, trotlines, juglines, ect.......or those who fish for big cats the wrong way like letting a big flathead run with a bait until it swallows it(this is there common practice)...then reel it in(done a lot more than most know about in Ohio)...then stand there proud as can be holding there catch like its something to be proud of in there picture...makes me sick and sometimes sad that there included in the "catfisherman" group!!
> Scott



Hey nobody ever agrees with me! I do agree with you also, I just did not write it down!  Like last year, the bragging I heard about the 144 cats they "caught" over Memorial Day weekend.........yup they caught them on jugs and limb lines. Must be proud of those fish. Then you hear them saying yeah I got a 40 lb or 50 lb shovelhead on a line and when I got to it, it was dead. Go figure


----------



## lureboy98 (Aug 24, 2004)

At least you dont have to worry about its popularity skyrocketing yet. I noticed on the bottom of the site that there have only been 254 hits as of me being the last one. Every time you enter the site the third number changes, making it look like billions have been there when really its only been 254...unless it rolls over back to zero which would defeat the point of having a counter.


----------

